# Menu soll nicht aktualisiert werden!



## Masl (26. Januar 2004)

Ich hätte da ne Frage wegen nem Menu. Da ich vollkommener Neuling in Sachen hp-proggen bin, verzeiht meine simple Frage.

also ich habe eine ganz normale Seite mit nem Header und nem Menu aufgebaut (Basis php)....

Jetzt meine Frage.....
Klicke ich nun auf einen Link im Menu rufe ich bisher einfach eine Kopie des Index.php auf, wobei einfach eine andere Content.htm includet wird.

Wie muss ich das machen, wenn der Header und das Menu statisch vorhanden sein sollen und nur die Content-Seite aktualisiert werden soll?.

Vielen Dank....Masl

P.S. würde das auch gehen wenn ich en Menu mit Unterpunkte auf Basis von DHTML aufbauen würde?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Januar 2004)

Da musst du Frames verwenden.... eines für den Header, eines fürs Menu, und eines für den Content.
Für jedes Frame brauchst du dann einzelne Seiten....beim Klicken aufs Menu änderst du dann den Inhalt des "content"-Frames.

Mit DHTML erreichst du da nichts, da dieses beim Aufruf der neuen Seite auch entladen wird.


----------



## Eminem (26. Januar 2004)

Du kannst auch auf Frames verzichten und Deine HP in Tabelln (Vor-und Nachteile gegenüber Frames)  aufbauen, dann musst Du lediglich für den content-Teil ein IFrame in die dafür vorgesehene Tabelle integrieren.

MFG Eminem


----------



## Tim C. (26. Januar 2004)

Alles in Allem würde ich jedoch bei ausgiebigem Gebrauch von PHP auf jegliche Form der Frames verzichten, da es sich dabei dann um zwei physikalisch verschiedene Dateien handelt und man einige Probleme bekommt auf gemeinsame Variablen zuzugreifen.


----------



## Eminem (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Alles in Allem würde ich jedoch bei ausgiebigem Gebrauch von PHP auf jegliche Form der Frames verzichten, ...*



Auch auf iFrames? Wenn ja, was gibt es dann hierzu für gängige Alternativen, die auch in jedem Browser gleichangezeigt werden?

MFG Eminem


----------



## Masl (26. Januar 2004)

also atm ist die Seite auf Tabellen aufgebaut.....

d.h. ich kann das Problem nur durch ein iFrame im Content lösen oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## Tim C. (26. Januar 2004)

Mögliche Lösung wären <td> mit overflow. Was leider jedoch nicht von allen Browsern gleich interpretiert wird, aber ich würde mal sagen, die overflow td's werden die iFrames über kurz oder lang ablösen.


----------



## Masl (26. Januar 2004)

hey Tim, wie in deinem Rang schon steht...du Leuchte....kannste mir das mal genauer erklären.....leider kann ich mit diesen Codefetzen nicht viel anfangen, wie gesagt bin totaler Neuling auf dem Gebiet...


----------



## aNero (27. Januar 2004)

also ich bin in php nicht wirklich sehr bewandert... aber warum fängst du wen du noch nie mit hps rumgemacht hast nicht mit html und javascript an?


----------



## Eminem (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *...die overflow td's werden die iFrames über kurz oder lang ablösen. *


Dh. momentan gibt es noch gar keine richtige Alternative? Und bis die "overflow td's" zum Standart werden dauert ja dann auch noch ne ganze Weile, denn wenn sie nicht mit allen Browsern kompatibel sind wird es noch etwas zeit in anspruch nehmen, bis man die dann sorglos anwenden kann?

MFG Eminem


----------



## Tim C. (27. Januar 2004)

Also nochmals zu den overflow Tabellenzellen. Soweit ich weiss interpretieren alle neuen Browser diese mehr oder weniger korrekt. Die Darstellung variiert jedoch, was dir aber bei einem iFrame auch passieren kann (oder?).

Trotzdem würde ich, wenn mein Layout unbedingt solche Bereiche benötigt, auch jetzt schon zu den overflow td's greifen, ihr kennt sie alle: Unsere [ code] und [ php] Blöcke funktionieren so.


----------



## Masl (27. Januar 2004)

@nero

also ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet php.....habe schonmal was mit html gemacht, und java script möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden da nicht alle java script aktiviert haben, bzw. unterstützen.

@ tim

könntest du mir ein konkretes code Beispiel geben, wenn das geht? Dann vermute ich mal kann ich mich mit der Umsetzung befassen.
Ich verstehe im Moment nämlich nicht ganz was "overflow" td's mit nem statischen Menu zu tun hat.....


----------

